# a6300 FOV difference between video and photo



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been trying to find the answer to this online and I can't seem to find anything about it, even on the Sony website.

My issue is the difference in the field-of-view between taking a photo and recording a movie.  The FOV is automatically narrowed a bit from the FOV shown when taking a photo.  I realize this is due to  shooting a movie doesn't employ the entire sensor. 

However, is there a way to set up an a6300 so when I set up the camera to take a photo, it's FOV will match the FOV for a movie?  Both movie and photo modes are set up for 16:9.

Nothing else changes.... I don't zoom the lens or move or adjust any settings.  I just initiate recording a movie when in one of the photo modes.

I can use the on-screen grid as a rough guideline, but I'd like something a bit more precise.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jun 10, 2019)

480sparky said:


> I've been trying to find the answer to this online and I can't seem to find anything about it, even on the Sony website.
> 
> My issue is the difference in the field-of-view between taking a photo and recording a movie.  The FOV is automatically narrowed a bit from the FOV shown when taking a photo.  I realize this is due to  shooting a movie doesn't employ the entire sensor.
> 
> ...



This is what the reviewers are talking about when they mention "video crop factor".  The reason for it is that processors are pushed hard when recording video and often cannot use all the data the sensor can produce.  Here is the best video that discusses this problem.  I will warn you now that Gerald Undone "really motors" in his videos.  It is a good idea to pause it often and think about what he is saying.  Better still, take notes -- I do.

"Pixel Binning vs Line Skipping / Why the Nikon Z6 Is Better for Video",
"Gerald Undone", Nov 29, 2018,
"



"

Regarding the problem that most cameras do not preview the video crop factor, I became aware of this when I started using my a5000 for video, and it is because of a common design mistake made because the camera makers  sometimes listen to photographers who think they know what they want.  Photographers thought that what was important was "seamless" use of the two capabilities.  I used a few action cameras and when I started on the a5000, I thought is was a ridiculous design flaw -- and all the big companies were doing it!  Nobody seemed able to just sit down and honestly say to themselves, "you know this is really bad".  My Gitup Git2 action camera for YEARS had a complete set of still and video parameters so they could be set independently, and one would switch between Still and Video modes and have the right preview and all the right settings needed, ready to record -- a "2 Mode Camera".  Yi Technology  finally did something about this and programmed in a video viewfinder switch in the LAST version of firmware  for the Yi-M1 (after the camera was essentially already gone from the market).  In effect making it a 2-mode camera, but without replicating all the parameters.

FINALLY Nikon got this right in the Z6 and Z7.  Whether they realized it on their own or they had someone in the company that happened to use a Gitup action camera I don't know.  But the "Z cameras" are fully "2-Mode" cameras with independent settings for Still and Video.  Hopefully Sony will realize this eventually.  Maybe in their next camera.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 6, 2019)

I am embarrassed to say that I misunderstood my a5000 (and maybe a couple of other cameras) since I got it.  There IS a way to get the proper video preview before you start recording.  You simply set the MODE to "Movie" and the display switches to the video screen.  The reason I missed this fact was because on the a5000 the MODE selection is not on an external wheel.  It is a screen menu, and I have not used anything in that menu beyond the PASM settings yet.  I ran across this because I was trying to get a setting to work and ran across it in the manual.  Ok, Sony is not so bad after all.  At least not in this regard.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I misunderstood my a5000 (and maybe a couple of other cameras) since I got it.  There IS a way to get the proper video preview before you start recording.  You simply set the MODE to "Movie" and the display switches to the video screen.  The reason I missed this fact was because on the a5000 the MODE selection is not on an external wheel.  It is a screen menu, and I have not used anything in that menu beyond the PASM settings yet.  I ran across this because I was trying to get a setting to work and ran across it in the manual.  Ok, Sony is not so bad after all.  At least not in this regard.



I don't want to start recording in Movie mode.  I want to start recording in Manual mode.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't know about the a6300 but for the a5000, if you select "Movie" mode, then you immediately are shown a "PASM" menu and you can select Manual from there.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> I don't know about the a6300 but for the a5000, if you select "Movie" mode, then you immediately are shown a "PASM" menu and you can select Manual from there.



I don't want to start in Movie mode.  I want to start with the mode dial in P, A, S or M.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 7, 2019)

Can the camera shake setting have an effect on this?  I know on my little Sony RX100iv, there are three settings for camera shake.  Each sets a different frame size.  The more shake you want to eliminate, the less final size frame you get.  The camera is using the remaining portions in the parts of the frame not seen to adjust the video to eliminate the shake.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 8, 2019)

480sparky said:


> VidThreeNorth said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the a6300 but for the a5000, if you select "Movie" mode, then you immediately are shown a "PASM" menu and you can select Manual from there.
> ...



Ok, if that is a priority, then I don't think the a6300 has a way to do that, and it is unlikely that Sony is going to change that for the a6300.  So far, it looks like Sony is looking at Video as an "add-on" to a Still camera design for these cameras.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2021)

Spam Post above reported  - from labeldroomSop.

All Op's Posts notified to Mods


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Spam Post above reported  - from labeldroomSop.
> 
> All Op's Posts notified to Mods



I'd be lying if I said I understood any of that.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Spam Post above reported  - from labeldroomSop.
> ...



There was a Spam bot on today by the name of labeldroomSop who posted on numerous threads.  He/it/they was reported.  All relevant entries now appear to have been deleted.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Space Face said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



I always miss the fun. 

I thought you were reporting all my posts.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...




 No, no.  Just the one (now deleted) Spam interloper on your thread


----------

